# Ground wire



## pineyfolks (May 17, 2012)

I have an Emerson model ks63yzcns-2461 220volt single phase motor . It's nonreversable ccw. It has 5 poles numbered 1-5. The only wiring diagram showes pos. connections to line 1 and line 4. It runs with the two pos. connections .My question is where do I put the ground? Or do I just ground it to the motor case? I know little on this subject so any input would be helpful.


----------



## Tony Wells (May 17, 2012)

Ground the frame of the motor. The green wire of a typical 3 wire power source. Hot - Neutral - Ground. Or in the case of 220/240, Hot - Hot - Ground.


----------



## pineyfolks (May 17, 2012)

Thanks   I just wasn't sure of what the other 3 post are for. I wanted to be safe not sorry.


----------

